# best keylogger detector remover



## roadstump (Dec 5, 2004)

Who makes the best, easiest to interpret, keylogger detection and removal software? Looking for a program from someone that keeps up with the latest methods and updates their detection utility regularly. 

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

post a hijackthis log, use avg, or spybot, or all of those if you want the best solution.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've always used *a-squared Free* for detecting keyloggers. This is just one feature of the program, so a more specialised tool _might_ be better. I've tested a-squared with a few sample keyloggers and it detected and removed them all.

Updates can be manually downloaded with the free version (automatic for Anti-Malware). Often updated several times a day. If you want realtime background monitoring for keyloggers and automatic/scheduled updates, you'll need *a-squared Anti-Malware* ($40/yr).



> Remove infections of Trojans, Spyware, Adware, Worms, Keyloggers, Rootkits, Dialers and other malicious programs.


----------

